
The War on Meetings - tzury
https://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/magazine/meet-is-murder.html
======
draw_down
The idea that engineers and product designers or whatever are a new overclass
seems faintly ridiculous. I don’t have as many meetings as my manager....
because I’m busy writing the software my manager decided I should write.

